# Frogs & Toads > Budgett's Frogs >  Frog help ASAP

## Stephan Lapin

My little Budgett Frog who I have had for a few weeks is acting odd, He is not eating and he swims around the tank, swims in circles and does somersaults. I feel this is very odd behavior and I'm very worried about him

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

Answer these questions and repost the answers here in your thread. http://www.frogforum.net/pacman-frog...enclosure.html

Be sure to add photos of your setup and the frog.

----------


## Stephan Lapin

1.   Size of enclosure
10 gallon tank
2.   # of inhabitants - specifically other frogs and size differences
 budgett frog
3.   Humidity
none
4.   Temperature
76
5.   Water - type - for both misting and soaking dish
spring water
6.   Materials used for substrate
none? 
7.   Enclosure set up i.e. plants (live or artificial), wood, bark and other materials.
_- How were things prepared prior to being put into the viv.
three large rocks, heating, and filter_
8.    Main food source
super worms, earth worms, crickets 
9.    Vitamins and calcium? (how often)
none 
10.   Lighting
none
11.   What is being used to maintain the temperature of the enclosure
aqua heating
12.   When is the last time he/she ate
yesterday - small green caterpillar 
13.   Have you found poop lately
not that I know of
14.   A pic would be helpful including frog and enclosure (any including cell phone pic is fine)
not at this time, 
15.   How old is the frog
I don't know, a baby?
16.   How long have you owned him/her
since the January 28th? 
17.   Is the frog wild caught or captive bred
don't know
18.   Frog food- how often and if it is diverse, what other feeders are used as treats
none
19.   How often the frog is handled
every other day
20.   Is the enclosure kept in a high or low traffic area
??
21.   Describe enclosure maintenance (water changes, cleaning, etc)
put in gallon of new water when some water evaporates and the filter stops

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

Water temp should be between 78° and 85° at all times. Try and raise the water temp by adding a heat lamp if necessary. They do need a 12 hour day/night cycle. If the room the frog is in is too dark and doesn't recieve much light then a heat lamp can provide both supplemental heat and light for the day/night cycle.

You should provide a reptile/amphibian multivitamin and calcium powder supplement. This could be neurological which can come from vitamin deficiencies of poor genetics.

Could also be stress. Handling every other day is a lot of handling. They should only be handled when absolutely necessary. Temps being to cool can also cause stress.

High or low traffic area means do people have to walk by the enclosure a lot or its noisey from a TV, ect.

Do you check your PH levels and water quality?

You should also provide places for your frog to hide so that it doesn't feel exposed ghus making it feel secure.

----------


## Stephan Lapin

How do I check ph level? and he is on my dresser so I walk by where he is. How do i add the powder if he only eats critters in the water? Why does he do somersaults when I come to check up on him? is he just scared?

----------


## Stephan Lapin

There also seems to be calcium build up on the inside of the tank, will think effect my froggy and how do i get rid of it.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

I'm not entirely certain why he does the summersaults. To me that sounds like a neurological problem.

I've asked an experienced Budgetts keeper to assist you further. I do not own a Budgetts so he may be able to give further details to the issue.

----------


## Stephan Lapin

How soon can he get back to me?

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

He is reading your thread now. JIvoryII.

----------


## JIvoryII

ok let see...  spring water may still have chemicals I would suggest always using a water declorinater and I think tap water is better then bottled. you need to change at least 50% of his water once a week even with the filter. I only handle my budgett's when I do a complete tear down cleaning on their tank. so stress could be a big factor... 
 how deep is  his water? what was the green caterpiller? 
Temp should be a little warmer 78 or so...  try feeding him some mollys , platys or guppies every so often and frozen thawed rodents once in a while. maybe a half pipe or cave he can hide in could help...

pics would help

----------


## Stephan Lapin

it's natural  spring water and my african clawed frogs and turtle are fine with swimming in. He seems to be a picky eater he ate very well for the past week but now he's just being picky.
I'm also not sure what the caterpillar was, my sis fed it to him while I was in classes. water level is about three or so inches deep 
I will try to post pics 


Also why does he scamper around and do flips?

----------


## Stephan Lapin

Can I get pics to you Wednesday? it's 11 here and I need to sleep before classes

----------


## JIvoryII

they can be very flighty mine will watch me one minute and freak for no reason the next... not sure about the flips ... how deep is his water and how long is he?

----------


## JIvoryII

thats fine... it my just be that he is scared and freaking out... you can add a little vitamin powder to his water.

----------


## Stephan Lapin

I think he's still a baby, he's about three inches

----------


## JIvoryII

set up looks fine. I keep mine in a little deeper water, but that is deep enough. I would give him a hide.. when he does the flipping does he come out of the water?

----------


## Stephan Lapin

No, when he freaks out he scampers around in the water, swims in circles and does flips

----------


## Stephan Lapin

I cleaned my frog's tank today and he sort of just floats around.... I also caught him floating on his back  :Frown:  what's wrong with him?

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> I cleaned my frog's tank today and he sort of just floats around.... I also caught him floating on his back  what's wrong with him?


There is a possiblity that whatever that caterpiler was that it could have been poisonous. Some Butterfly and moth larvae are toxic. You should never feed your frog something that you don't know is safe for it to eat. You also should not feed them anything wild caught because they pose a risk of carrying parasites and pesticides whci will harm or kill your frog.

Is he responsive??

----------


## Stephan Lapin

sort of  :Frown:  he wiggles his arms and legs but mostly he just floats lifelessly on his side  :Frown: 
When I came home from school he was on his back near the filter. So I turned him back on his tummy 

What should I do??

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> sort of  he wiggles his arms and legs but mostly he just floats lifelessly on his side 
> When I came home from school he was on his back near the filter. So I turned him back on his tummy 
> 
> What should I do??


He needs a vet. He is very ill and I don't think there is much else you can do without vet assistance. If he is this bad off then euthanasia may be the only option, but you need a Vets advice to be sure.

I'm sorry :Frown:  I wish there was more we could do to help.

----------


## Stephan Lapin

Oh no  :Frown:  I hope it's not to late

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Oh no  I hope it's not to late


Go out an buy some unflavored Pedialyte and honey.

Prepare a bath at a 10 to 1 ration. So for every 10 ounces of luke warm(80°) dechlorinated water add 1 ounce of unflavored Pedialyte. Add 4 drops of honey to the bath. Soak him in this bath for 20 minutes.

Try this and see if he becomes more responsive. Keep me posted.

----------


## Stephan Lapin

I called all the vets and emerigency vets around and they said to call the vender or breeder I got him at, other then that I don't have 98 dollars for a visit for them to look at him.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> I called all the vets and emerigency vets around and they said to call the vender or breeder I got him at, other then that I don't have 98 dollars for a visit for them to look at him.


Try the bath I posted.

----------


## Stephan Lapin

I will, has this worked before? when he floats he's lopsided :/ and when he get's spooked he swims around in a circle.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> I will, has this worked before? when he floats he's lopsided :/ and when he get's spooked he swims around in a circle.


This is a last resort. I don't know if it will help him at all, but it is worth a try. He needs a vet really bad.

----------


## Stephan Lapin

I know, I called around but no one is really familiar with budgett frogs

----------


## Stephan Lapin

Well that bath didn't really help

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Well that bath didn't really help


Still no activity?

----------


## Stephan Lapin

RIP Derpy  :Frown: 

I notice there was a pink x on his throat this morning

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> RIP Derpy 
> 
> I notice there was a pink x on his throat this morning


I'm sorry for your loss. :Frown:  You did what you could to the best of your ability.

Try again and learn from your mistakes. Everyone does and with these animals you never stop learning.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> RIP Derpy 
> 
> I notice there was a pink x on his throat this morning


I'm sorry for your loss. :Frown:  You did what you could to the best of your ability.

Try again and learn from your mistakes. Everyone does and with these animals you never stop learning.

----------

